# Through the Looking-Glass, Jabberwocky, Tweedledum and Tweedledee



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Και αφού απολαύσαμε την τρισδιάστατη κινηματογραφική Αλίκη, έχω μερικές απορίες, μια και δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε μετάφραση τού _Through the Looking-Glass, and What Alice Found There_ (_Από την άλλη μεριά του καθρέφτη_). Κυκλοφορούν μεταφράσεις των εκδοτικών οίκων: Ερατώ (1999), Πατάκης (1998), Λιβάνης (1995), Νεφέλη (1991), Ύψιλον (1979), ίσως και παλιότερες.

Με ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα παρακάτω:
1. Έχει μεταφραστεί το όνομα του Τζαμπεργουόκι;
2. Πώς έχουν μεταφραστεί οι Tweedledum και Tweedledee;
3. Έχετε το κουράγιο να αντιγράψετε εδώ τη μετάφραση του ποιήματος του Τζαμπεργουόκι;

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!"

He took his vorpal sword in hand:
Long time the manxome foe he sought—
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
And stood awhile in thought.

And as in uffish thought he stood,
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! and through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

"And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"
He chortled in his joy.

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

Εννοείς ότι δεν σου φάνηκε έγκυρη η απόδοση του Jabberwocky που είδες στον υπότιτλο;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Πώς ήταν η Αλίκη; Πες μας. 

Το βιβλίο μου που την ακολουθεί βγαίνει τη Δευτέρα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοείς ότι δεν σου φάνηκε έγκυρη η απόδοση του Jabberwocky που είδες στον υπότιτλο;


Ούτε που τη θυμάμαι (δρακοκάτι ήταν), αποδεκτή μού φάνηκε όπως και όλος ο υποτιτλισμός (αλλά επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν έχω κολλημένο το μάτι στους υπότιτλους)· δεν υπάρχει «έγκυρη» απόδοση όταν κυκλοφορούν τόσες μεταφράσεις. Ωστόσο, επειδή όλα αυτά (και όχι μόνο αυτά αν ξετινάξουμε τον Κάρολ) αποτελούν ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφραστικές προκλήσεις, σκέφτηκα να τους ρίξουμε μια ματιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2010)

Στον υπότιτλο ήταν "Δρακοτρομάρας".


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

Το Τζάμπεργουόκυ, δρακοτρομάρας;

Εδώ ένα μικρό κλιπάκι από την ομώνυμη ταινία animation του Τσέχου σουρρεαλιστή μέτρ, Γιάν Σβανκμάγερ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT6KsgbwE3g


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Έχει κάνει να δούμε και πώς μεταφράστηκε η ομότιτλη ταινία των Monty Python;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

Όχι, αλλά μια και το ανέφερες έχει κάνει κάτι για την Αλίκη (ξεχωριστή ταινία αυτή). :)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5wHMgTPF-s


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Έχει κάνει να δούμε και πώς μεταφράστηκε η ομότιτλη ταινία των Monty Python;


 
_Το Αδελφάτο των Ιπποτών και ο Δράκος της Συμφοράς_ ήταν η απόδοση του τίτλου και στην κινηματογραφική προβολή του και στο DVD (π.χ. http://www.e-shop.gr/show_dvd.phtml?id=DVD.01620&ref=bestprice)






Βιντεάκι, αργότερα. 
Δεν έφτανε ο Άμλετ, προστέθηκαν εκ των υστέρων και καμιά διακοσαριά υπότιτλοι, που πρέπει να μεταφράσω και τρέχω να προφτάσω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Πώς ήταν η Αλίκη; Πες μας.


Από καμιά ντουζίνα ελληνικές και αγγλικές κριτικές που διάβασα για την ταινία, αυτή εδώ της Athens Voice με εκφράζει σχεδόν απόλυτα. Αλλά, όταν θα τη δεις, εσύ μπορεί να ανακαλύψεις ότι διαφωνείς. Μπορεί, ας πούμε, να σε εκφράζουν οι κακιούλες της New York Times.

Από την πρώτη:
Η «Αλίκη» του Μπάρτον είναι με διαφορά η πιο εντυπωσιακή οπτικά ταινία του, ένα φιλμ που κάθε καρέ είναι γεμάτο με τόση μεθυστική πληροφορία για τα μάτια που απαιτεί σχεδόν το pause για να το μελετήσεις.
Το «σχεδόν» θα μπορούσε να λείπει.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Μπα είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Είμαι φαν του Μπάρτον και ό,τι και αν έχει κάνει το θεωρώ σπουδαία αισθητική εμπειρία.


----------



## psifio (Mar 8, 2010)

Από την έκδοση της Ερατώς (μτφ. Σωτήρη Κακίση)

Φλυαρούδημα

Σουρδείπνωνε, σουρδείπνωνε τα μυξερά σασβάνια
Γύρβυναν στ' αποστάχορτα μέσα, κι ανοιχτηρίζαν:
Κι ήταν λιγνάθλια πολύ τά σφουγγαρασχημάνια,
Τ' απόλα γουρουνόπρασα δίπλα σφυροφτελίζαν.

"Το Φλυαρούδι τρέμε το, τρέμε το, παλικάρι!
Τα νύχια που αρπάζουνε, τα σαγόνια που δαγκώνουν!
Το Τζούμπτζουμπ τρέμε το πουλί, μην έρθει και σε πάρει,
Πορτοφολάδες όρξαλλους, ληστές που σε σιμώνουν".

Ξεκίνησε και κράταγε το γλωκτικό σπαθί του:
Κι απόκαμε τον ανθρωρό εχθρό να κυνηγάει--
Κάτω απ' το δέντρο Ταραρά ξάπλωσε το κορμί του,
Συλλογισμένος έμεινε, ο νους του φτερουγάει.

Η σκέψη αλαζοτραχιά τον τύλιγε ολούθε--
Ξάφνου με μάτια φλογερά το Φλυαρούδι βγαίνει,
Φτύνει φωτιές και τσουρουφλά το λειραίο δάσος που 'ρθε,
Κι εκρηγνοβραζοσκάζεται, και πάνω του πηγαίνει!

Το παλικάρι μια και δυο του δίνει, να το, να το!
Το γλωκτικό του το σπαθί σκίζει, χτυπά, τρυπάει!
ΤΟ σκότωσε, και του 'ριξε την κεφαλή του κάτω:
Τώρα, θριαμβαλπάζοντας, κρατώντας τη, γυρνάει.

"Το Φλυαρούδι σκότωσες, του πήρες το κεφάλι;
Α, ξυπνερό αγόρι μου, έλα στην αγκαλιά μου!
Τι μέρα λαμπρφέγαλη! Χαλί, χαλί, χαλάλι!"
Του φώναξε θαμπόκθαμπος. "Δεν λέγεται η χαρά μου!"

Σουρδείπωνε, σουρδείπωνε τα μυξερά σασβάνια
Φύρβθναν στ' αποστάχορτα μέσα, κι ανοιχτηρίζαν:
Κι ήταν λιγνάθλια πολύ τα σφουγγαρασχημάνια,
Τ' απόλα γουρουνόπρασα δίπλα σφυροφτελίζαν.

Και έχει γίνει μεταγραφή στα Τουιντλντί και Τουιντλντάμ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2010)

Μερσώ!




Twas brillig, and the slithy toves|Σουρδείπνωνε, σουρδείπνωνε τα μυξερά σασβάνια
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;|Γύρβυναν στ’ αποστάχορτα μέσα, κι ανοιχτηρίζαν:
All mimsy were the borogoves,|Κι ήταν λιγνάθλια πολύ τά σφουγγαρασχημάνια,
And the mome raths outgrabe.|Τ’ απόλα γουρουνόπρασα δίπλα σφυροφτελίζαν.
|
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son!|"Το Φλυαρούδι τρέμε το, τρέμε το, παλικάρι!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!|Τα νύχια που αρπάζουνε, τα σαγόνια που δαγκώνουν!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun|Το Τζούμπτζουμπ τρέμε το πουλί, μην έρθει και σε πάρει,
The frumious Bandersnatch!"|Πορτοφολάδες όρξαλλους, ληστές που σε σιμώνουν".
|
He took his vorpal sword in hand:|Ξεκίνησε και κράταγε το γλωκτικό σπαθί του:
Long time the manxome foe he sought—|Κι απόκαμε τον ανθρωρό εχθρό να κυνηγάει--
So rested he by the Tumtum tree,|Κάτω απ’ το δέντρο Ταραρά ξάπλωσε το κορμί του,
And stood awhile in thought.|Συλλογισμένος έμεινε, ο νους του φτερουγάει.
|
And as in uffish thought he stood,|Η σκέψη αλαζοτραχιά τον τύλιγε ολούθε--
The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,|Ξάφνου με μάτια φλογερά το Φλυαρούδι βγαίνει,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,|Φτύνει φωτιές και τσουρουφλά το λειραίο δάσος που ’ρθε,
And burbled as it came!|Κι εκρηγνοβραζοσκάζεται, και πάνω του πηγαίνει!
|
One, two! One, two! and through and through|Το παλικάρι μια και δυο του δίνει, να το, να το!
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!|Το γλωκτικό του το σπαθί σκίζει, χτυπά, τρυπάει!
He left it dead, and with its head|Το σκότωσε, και του ’ριξε την κεφαλή του κάτω:
He went galumphing back.|Τώρα, θριαμβαλπάζοντας, κρατώντας τη, γυρνάει.
|
"And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?|"Το Φλυαρούδι σκότωσες, του πήρες το κεφάλι;
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!|Α, ξυπνερό αγόρι μου, έλα στην αγκαλιά μου!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"|Τι μέρα λαμπροφέγαλη! Χαλί, χαλί, χαλάλι!"
He chortled in his joy.|Του φώναξε θαμπόκθαμπος. "Δε λέγεται η χαρά μου!"
|
‘Twas brillig, and the slithy toves|Σουρδείπωνε, σουρδείπωνε· τα μυξερά σασβάνια
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;|Γύρβυναν στ’ αποστάχορτα μέσα, κι ανοιχτηρίζαν:
All mimsy were the borogoves,|Κι ήταν λιγνάθλια πολύ τα σφουγγαρασχημάνια,
And the mome raths outgrabe.|Τ’ απόλα γουρουνόπρασα δίπλα σφυροφτελίζαν.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Μα τους θεούς, ομολογώ ότι αγνοούσα πως υπάρχει και μεταφρασμένο στα αρχαία ελληνικά ήδη από το 1918 
Το βρήκα εδώ  ψάχνοντας --όπως συνήθως-- κάποιες άλλες πληροφορίες για το ποίημα.
Και πράγματι επιβεβαιώνεται και εδώ.


Ιάμβρωξ! Εκπληκτικό.:)

ΙΑΜΒΡΩΞ ΙΑΜΒΙΚΩΣ

καυσπροῦντος ἤδη, γλοῖσχρα διὰ περισκιᾶς
στρυβλοῦντα καὶ στρομφοῦντ' ἂν εὑρίσκοις τόφα,
δεινὴ δ' ἐπέσχε σωθρία βορυγρόφας,
ῥάθαισι δ' ἀντιποικὸν ὕμνησαν ῥάθαι
ἔκγριμμα· τὸν δὲ πρέσβυν ἐξαυδᾶν κλύω·
‘παῖ, παῖ, φύγοις ἄν ἐμπέδως Ἰάμβροχα,
ἔιτ' ὄνυχι μάρπτων εἴτε δὴ δάκνων τύχοι
γνάθοισιν, ἀπρόσοιστον· ὣς δ' αὔτως φυγεῖν
ὄρνιθα δεινὸν Γυπογῦπ'· οὐδ' ἂν φθάνοις
ἐλθὼν δαφλοισβῷ πρὸς λόγους Βανδράρπαγι.’
ὁ δ' ἐν χεροῖν εὔκοπνον ἐξάρας ξίφος
θήρας ὅμως μετ' ἴχνος ὀλγώδους ἔβη·
τέλος δ' ἀπειπών, πολλὰ συννοούμενος,
πλείστην ὅπου παρέσχε φλαττόθρατ σκιάν,
ἔστη δι' ὀλίγου· χὠς ἔβοσκεν ἀργίλας
θυμῷ μερίμνας, ἐμπύροισιν ὄμμασιν
σμύζων Ἰάμβρωξ ἔπτετ' ἐκ ψυδνῆς νάπης,
δῆλος δὲ βορβολισμὸς ἦν ποτωμένου·
ταύτην δὲ καὶ δίχ', ὡς ἐσεῖδε, καὶ τρίχα,
ἔνθεν τε κἄνθεν διάτορον πληγὴν νέηων,
ἔσνιξεν, ἐξέσναξεν εὐκόπνῳ ξίφει,
εῖθ' οὗπερ ἔκτα κειμένης τεμὼν κάρα
γαυχούμενος κατῆλθεν· ἀσπαστὸν δ' ἰδὼν
ἐλθόνθ' ὁ πρέσβυς, τοιάδ' ἐξεφρίγκασεν·
‘ὦ χαῖρε λάμπωψ· ὡς Ἰαμβροχοκτόνον
τόδ' ἀγκάλισμα παιδὸς ἀσμένως ἔχω.
ὦ τρισβακαρτὸν ἦμαρ· ὦ καλοῦ καλά.’
ἤδη δ' ἐκαύσπρει, γλοῖσχρά τ' ἐν περισκιᾷ
στρυβλοῦντα καὶ στρομφοῦντ' ἂν εὑρίσκοις τόφα,
δεινὴ δ' ἐπέσχε σωθρία βορυγρόφας,
ἔκγριμμα δ' ἀντιποικὸν ὕμνησαν ῥάθαι.


Κύδος!


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2012)

Κύδος λες εσύ, αλλά εδώ κήδος και κηδεία. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα! Ήταν στραβό το κλήμα, ήρθε και η Αρχαία και το αποστράβωσε.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2012)

Το κύδος πάει στον Άγγλο φιλόλογο που το -χμ- μετέφρασε. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όταν μιλάμε για μετάφραση πρόκειται είτε για ηράκλειο άθλο είτε για ηράκλειο... άθλιο. 

Πάντως πριν από λίγο (η τηλεόραση είναι ανοιχτή και καβουρδίζει περίπου ερήμην) είδα ένα "βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι με _μοιχές_" και μου έφυγε μια μικρή τούφα από αριστερά. Ξέρω, ξέρω, αυτό είναι για το slip μου που it's showing...


----------



## pidyo (Dec 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το κύδος πάει στον Άγγλο φιλόλογο που το -χμ- μετέφρασε.


Δεν είχα δει τη χρονολογία της μετάφρασης, και πήγα να γράψω πως πρόκειται για γνωστό ειδικό της αρχαίας γραμματείας. Ευτυχώς μου έκοψε να το ψάξω πρώτα. Παπάς ο μεταφραστής, αλλά πολυσχιδής προσωπικότητα (και προάγγελος του Όρσον Ουέλς στις ραδιοφωνικές φάρσες, μεταξύ άλλων).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 2, 2012)

Επ' ευκαιρία, στοιχεία από το Jabberwocky έχει και το (μεταγενέστερο της Αλίκης) ποίημα _The Hunting of the Snark_, που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά ως _Το κυνήγι του φιρχαρία_ (Ύψιλον 2003, μτφρ. Διονύσης Γιαννάτος, με εισαγωγή για τη nonsense ποίηση).


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...*
Jabberwocky*
Readers pointed out the many translations of Carroll’s famous poem into other languages. My favourite is the German version that I came across in Martin Gardner’s _The Annotated Alice_. It’s by Robert Scott (one half of Liddell and Scott, authors of the famous Greek-English Lexicon, Henry Liddell being the father of the famous Alice; his surname, by the way, is pronounced “liddle”, as is shown by a rhyme of the time: “I am the Dean and this is Mrs Liddell, / She plays the first, and I the second fiddle”). The German version was published in 1872 in an article in _Macmillan’s Magazine_ whose title was _The Jabberwock Traced to Its True Source_. It claimed to demonstrate that the poem was actually an English translation of an old German ballad. Scott published it under the pseudonym Thomas Chatterton, a nod to the knowledgeable because Chatterton had been the famous forger of mock-medieval ballads the previous century. It begins:

Es brillig war. Die schlichte Toven
Wirrten und wimmelten in Waben;
Und aller-mümsige Burggoven
Die mohmen Räth’ ausgraben.

Though it sounds wonderfully Teutonic read aloud, it is, of course, thoroughly bad German and quite unintelligible to native speakers.

~Michael Quinion, World Wide Words, Newsletter 885, Saturday 5 July 2014

*
Der Jammerwoch
*Robert Scott

Es brillig war. Die schlichte Toven
Wirrten und wimmelten in Waben;
Und aller-mümsige Burggoven
Die mohmen Räth' ausgraben.

»Bewahre doch vor Jammerwoch!
Die Zähne knirschen, Krallen kratzen!
Bewahr' vor Jubjub-Vogel, vor
Frumiösen Banderschntzchen!«

Er griff sein vorpals Schwertchen zu,
Er suchte lang das manchsan' Ding;
Dann, stehend unterm Tumtum Baum,
Er an-zu-denken-fing.

Als stand er tief in Andacht auf,
Des Jammerwochen's Augen-feuer
Durch tulgen Wald mit Wiffek kam
Ein burbelnd Ungeheuer!

Eins, Zwei! Eins, Zwei! Und durch und durch
Sein vorpals Schwert zerschnifer-schnück,
Da blieb es todt! Er, Kopf in Hand,
Geläumfig zog zurück.

»Und schlugst Du ja den Jammerwoch?
Umarme mich, mien Böhm'sches Kind!
O Freuden-Tag! O Halloo-Schlag!«
Er schortelt froh-gesinnt.

Es brillig war. Die schlichte Toven
Wirrten und wimmelten in Waben;
Und aller-mümsige Burggoven
Die mohmen Räth' ausgraben.

Original source:Scott, Robert. "The Jabberwock Traced to Its True Source", MacMillan's Magazine, Feb 1872.Also in:Carroll, Lewis. _The Annotated Alice (Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and Through the Looking-Glass)_. Introduction and Notes by Martin Gardner. New York: Meridian Press, New American Library, 1960.​
Hofstadter, Douglas R. _Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid_. New York: Basic Books, 1980; Vintage Books Edition, Sep 1980.​
www76.pair.com/keithlim/jabberwocky/translations/german1.html


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
*Translations of Jabberwocky*, Douglas R. Hofstadter

Imagine native speakers of English, French, and German, all of whom have excellent command of their respective native languages, and all of whom enjoy wordplay in their own language. Would their symbol networks be similar on a local level, or on a global level? Or is it meaningful to ask such a question? The question becomes concrete when you look at the preceding translations of Lewis Carroll's famous "Jabberwocky".

[The "preceding translations" were "Jabberwocky" (English, original), by Lewis Carroll, "Le Jaseroque", (French), by Frank L. Warrin, and "Der Jammerwoch" (German), by Robert Scott. --kl]

I chose this example because it demonstrates, perhaps better than an example in ordinary prose, the problem of trying to find "the same node" in two different networks which are, on some level of analysis, extremely nonisomorphic. In ordinary language, the task of translation is more straightforward, since to each word or phrase in the original language, there can usually be found a corresponding word or phrase in the new language. By contrast, in a poem of this type, many "words" do not carry ordinary meaning, but act purely as exciters of nearby symbols. However, what is nearby in one language may be remote in another.

Thus, in the brain of a native speaker of English, "slithy" probably activates such symbols as "slimy", "slither", "slippery", "lithe", and "sly", to varying extents. Does "lubricilleux" do the corresponding thing in the brain of a Frenchman? What indeed would be "the corresponding thing"? Would it be to activate symbols which are the ordinary translations of those words? What if there is no word, real or fabricated, which will accomplish that? Or what if a word does exist, but it is very intellectual-sounding and Latinate ("lubricilleux"), rather than earthy and Anglo-Saxon ("slithy")? Perhaps "huilasse" would be better than "lubricilleux"? Or does the Latin origin of the word "lubricilleux" not make itself felt to a speaker of French in the way that it would if it were an English word ("lubricilious", perhaps)?

An interesting feature of the translation into French is the transposition into the present tense. To keep it in the past would make some unnatural turns of phrase necessary, and the present tense has a much fresher flavour in French than in the past. The translator sensed that this would be "more appropriate"--in some ill-defined yet compelling sense--and made the switch. Who can say whether remaining faithful to the English tense would have been better?

In the German version, the droll phrase "er an-zu-denken-fing" occurs; it does not correspond to any English original. It is a playful reversal of words, whose flavour vaguely resembles that of the English phrase "he out-to-ponder set", if I may hazard a reverse translation. Most likely this funny turnabout of words was inspired by the similar playful reversal in the English of one line earlier: "So rested he by the Tumtum tree". It corresponds, yet doesn't correspond.

Incidentally, why did the Tumtum tree get changed into an "arbre Té-té" in French? Figure it out for yourself.

The word "manxome" in the original, whose "x" imbues it with many rich overtones, is weakly rendered in German by "manchsam", which back-translates into English as "maniful". The French "manscant" also lacks the manifold overtones of "manxome". There is no end to the interest of this kind of translation task.

When confronted with such an example, one realizes that it is utterly impossible to make an exact translation. Yet even in this pathologically difficult case of translation, there seems to be some rough equivalence obtainable. Why is this so, if there really is no isomorphism between the brains of people who will read the different versions? The answer is that there is a kind of rough isomorphism, partly global, partly local, between the brains of all the readers of these three poems.

Source: Hofstadter, Douglas R. _Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid_. New York: Basic Books, 1980; Vintage Books Edition, Sep 1980. ISBN 0-394-74502-7.

www76.pair.com/keithlim/jabberwocky/poem/hofstadter.html
*Le Jaseroque*
Frank L. Warrin

Il brilgue: les tôves lubricilleux
Se gyrent en vrillant dans le guave.
Enmîmés sont les gougebosqueux
Et le mômerade horsgrave.

«Garde-toi du Jaseroque, mon fils!
La gueule qui mord; la griffe qui prend!
Garde-toi de l'oiseau Jube, évite
Le frumieux Band-à-prend!»

Son glaive vorpal en main il va-
T-à la recherche du fauve manscant;
Puis arrivé à l'arbre Té-Té,
Il y reste, réfléchissant.

Pendant qu'il pense, tout uffusé,
Le Jaseroque, à l'oeil flambant,
Vient siblant par le bois tullegeais,
Et burbule en venant.

Un deux, un deux, par le milieu,
Le glaive vorpal fait pat-à-pan!
La bête défaite, avec sa tête,
Il rentre gallomphant.

«As-tu tué le Jaseroque?
Viens à mon coeur, fils rayonnais!
Ô Jour frabbejeais! Calleau! Callai!»
Il cortule dans sa joie.

Il brilgue: les tôves lubricilleux
Se gyrent en vrillant dans le guave.
Enmîmés sont les gougebosqueux
Et le mômerade horsgrave.

Original source:Warren, Frank L. _The New Yorker_, Jan 10, 1931
​



​Also in:Carroll, Lewis. _The Annotated Alice (Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and Through the Looking-Glass)_. Introduction and Notes by Martin Gardner. New York: Meridian Press, New American Library, 1960.

​Hofstadter, Douglas R. _Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid_. New York: Basic Books, 1980; Vintage Books Edition, Sep 1980.

​www76.pair.com/keithlim/jabberwocky/translations/french1.html


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
*Jabberwocky Variations*

Afrikaans
Die Flabberjak Linette Retief. 
Brabbelwoggel [translator unknown]

Catalan
Endraperós Josep M. Albaigès. 

Choctaw
Chabbawaaki Aaron Broadwell. 

Czech
Zxvahlav Jaroslav Císarx. 
Tlachapoud Aloys & Hana Skoumal. 

Danish
Jabberwocky Mogens Jermiin Nissen. 
Kloppervok Arne Herløv Petersen. 

Dutch
De Krakelwok Ab Westervaarder & René Kurpershoek. 
Wauwelwok Alfred Kossmann & C. Reedijk. 
Koeterwaal Nicolaas Matsier. 

Esperanto
Gxaberuxoko Mark Armantrout. 
La Jxargonbesto Marjorie Boulton. 
Babecxado Jim Cool. 
Jabervokado William F. Orr. 

Estonian
Jorruline Risto Järv. 

French
Le Jaseroque Frank L. Warrin. 
Jabberwocky Henri Parisot. 
Jabberwocheux Henri Parisot. Earlier
Bredoulocheux. Later
Le Berdouilleux André Bay. 
Le Jabberwocky J. B. Brunius. 
[Jabberwocky] Antonin Artaud. 

German
Der Jammerwoch Robert Scott. 
Brabbelback Lieselotte & Martin Remane. 
Der Zipferlake Christian Enzensberger. 

Greek
I Iabberioki Mary Matthews. 

Hebrew
������ Aaron Amir. Hebrew
Pitoni. Transliteration
Pitoni. GIF(9K)

Hungarian
Szajkóhukky Weó´res Sándor. 

Italian
Il Ciarlestrone Adriana Crespi. 

Japanese
Jabawo-ku Andrew Thompson. 

Jerriais
La Dgiabl'yéouoqu'thie Geraint Jennings. 

Klingon
ja'pu'vawqoy keith lim. 

Latin
Gaberbocchus Hassard H. Dodgson. 
Mors Iabrochii Augustus A. Vansittart. 
Gabrobocchia [author unknown]. 

Norwegian
Dromeparden Zinken Hopp. 

Polish
Dz~abbersmok Maciej S/lomczyñski. 

Portuguese
Jaguardarte Augusto de Campos. 

Rumanian
Traxncaxniciada Frida Papadache. 
Bîzdîbocul Nina Cassian. 

Russian
��������� E. Orlova and O. Demurova. Cyrillic
Barmaglot. Transliteration
Barmaglot. GIF(9K)
Umzari U. L. Oryol. 
Tarbormo+ski A. ^Serbakova. 
[Jabberwocky] [translator unknown]. 

Slovak
Taradúr Juraj & Viera Vojtek. 

Spanish
Chacaloco Erwin Brea. 
El Jabberwocky Adolfo de Alba. 
El Dragobán M. Manent. 
Galimatazo Jaime de Ojeda. 
Jerigóndor Francisco Torres Oliver. 
Jabberwocky Mirta Rosenberg & Daniel Samoilovich. 

Swedish
Jabberwocky [translator unknown]. 
Jabberwocky Louise Arosenius. 
Jabberwocky Gösta Knutson. 
Tjatterslånet Eva Håkanson. 
Tjatterskott Harry Lundin. 

Welsh
Siaberwoci Selyf Roberts. 

Yiddish
Yomervokhets Raphael Finkel.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2021)

Κι άλλη μία στα ελληνικά, από την Παυλίνα Παμπούδη (από το _Μέσα απ' τον καθρέφτη και τι βρήκε η Αλίκη εκεί_, εκδ. Ροές, 2003):

Τζαμπερόκι

Μες στο ψητοβασίλεμα, οι γλυγερές τιρμπαύρες
Τα πλαϊμπροσπισώχορτα τρυπάνιζαν, στριφούσαν
Κι ήταν λιγνοκακόμοιρα όλα τα σφουγγαρόνια
Και τα αγουρογούρουνα φταρνιζομουσφυρούσαν.

«Ω, πρόσεξε γενναίε μου το άγριο Τζαμπερόκι
Που’ χει σαγόνια δάγκωνια και νύχια που αρπάζουν
Πρόσεξε το πουλί Τζουμτζούμ, κοίτα να αποφύγεις
Τον Κλεφτολησταρχάρπαγα που όλοι τον τρομάζουν!»

Μα αυτός, που’ χει στα χέρια του το στροβιλοσπαθί του
Γιατί καιρό με το εχθρικό αθρώνι κυνηγιόταν
Κάτω απ’ το Τουμτουμτόδεντρο, ξαπόστασε λιγάκι
Μετά, ξανασηκώθηκε, γούρλωσε και σκεφτόταν.

Κι όπως στεκόταν άψαρος, σε σκέψεις βυθισμένος
Το Τζαμπερόκι πρόβαλε με μάτια φλογισμένα
Ανεμοστροβιλόσερνε κι ερχόταν απ’ το δάσος
Μουγκροβρυχογρυλίζοντας τρομερομανιασμένο!

Τραβά το στροβιλοσπαθί αμέσως, ο γενναίος
Και μια και δυο, και χρατς και χρουτς, του κόβει το κεφάλι!
Το Τζαμπερόκι ξόφλησε, το Τζαμπερόκι πάει
Κι αυτός θριαμβοκαλπάζοντας γυρνάει πίσω πάλι.

«Εσύ, εσύ που σκότωσες το Παλιοτζαμπερόκι
Ω, παλικάρι αστραφτουλό, έλα στην αγκαλιά μου!
Τι μέρα θαυμαστόλαμπρη! Ζήτω και πάλι Ζήτω!
Πηδάω, χαχανίζομαι, και σκάω απ’ τη χαρά μου!».

Μες στο ψητοβασίλεμα, οι γλυγερές τιρμπαύρες
Τα πλαϊμπροσπισώχορτα τρυπάνιζαν, στριφούσαν
Κι ήταν λιγνοκακόμοιρα όλα τα σφουγγαρόνια
Και τα αγουρογούρουνα φταρνιζομουσφυρούσαν…

https://tinyurl.com/xdwtbcjx






εικονογράφηση του John Tenniel


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2021)

Σχετικό αλλά από άλλο ποίημα του Κάρολ, το The Hunting of the Snark, ένα απόσπασμα για κάποιον που το αναζητούσε σήμερα:

He had bought a large map representing the sea,
Without the least vestige of land:
And the crew were much pleased when they found it to be
A map they could all understand.

"What's the good of Mercator's North Poles and Equators,
Tropics, Zones, and Meridian Lines?"
So the Bellman would cry: and the crew would reply
"They are merely conventional signs!

"Other maps are such shapes, with their islands and capes!
But we've got our brave Captain to thank
(So the crew would protest) "that he's bought us the best—
A perfect and absolute blank!"





Χάρτη είχε τεράστιο με τον ωκεανό
Χωρίς ένα ελάχιστο ίχνος από στεριά
Κι όλο το τσούρμο χαίρονταν γιατί τον χάρτη αυτό
Καθένας καταλάβαινε μονάχος μια χαρά.

“Προς τι οι του Μερκάτορ Τροπικοί και Βόρειοι Πόλοι,
Οι Ισημερινοί, οι Ζώνες κι οι Μεσημβρινοί;”
Φώναζε ο Ντελάλης και του απαντούσαν όλοι:
“Συμβατικοί ‘ναι μονάχα συμβολισμοί!

Οι άλλοι χάρτες έχουνε νησιά και ακρωτήρια!
Μα στο γενναίο Καπετάνιο μας ας πούμε ευχαριστώ -“
(Το πλήρωμα υποστήριζε) “Με άψογα κριτήρια
Τον διάλεξε: ένα τέλειο κι απόλυτο λευκό!’

Σπασμωδία δεύτερη, Η Ομιλία του Ντελάλη, Από _Το Κυνήγι του Φιρχαρία_, του Λιούις Κάρολ, μετάφραση Διονύση Γιαννάτου, εκδόσεις Ύψιλον 1993 https://tinyurl.com/hnursu83









εικόνες από το Lewis Carroll - The Complete Illustrated Works. Gramercy Books, New York (1982)
https://people.duke.edu/~ng46/topics/lewis-carroll.htm


----------

